# Building the Fantasy Dream Hole



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone! I have always wanted to live in a Hobbit-like home, complete with an amazing view such that I can live there and feel like I am in another world. My dreams are about to become a reality! I am in the works to purchase about 40 acres in a mountain range, with the view of surrounding forested mountains. I want this place to be somewhat remote so that when you look around at the view, there are no indications of civilization, just nature. It will have round doors and windows, rounded roofs, and will be built into the side of a small moutain/hill, up at the top, with turf roof and sides, etc. It will be approx 2,100 SqFt, with 3 Br, 2 Ba, Kitchen, Living Room, etc, all the amenities of a regular residential house of it's comparable size. Inside will be round halls, arched/round rooms, just as many of you and I have had in our imaginations for many years. The best part for you guys out there .. I am still about 10 years away from retirement, so during the ensuing 10 years to come, I will be renting it out as a getaway for anyone who would love to reside in a house of this kind. It will be available for as many days as anyone wishes to rent it, just like any other mountain house getaway. Like I have seen in another similar post, where the guy is building an amazing Bag End to live in, I will document the process here for all to see. I will start soon with some pictures of the mountain and surrounding area in which I will be building this home.

How many of you out there will be interested in renting this place in the future, once it is complete? For a day, two, three, a week, as many days as you wish. You will all have the opportunity to live in a Fantasy Dream house / hole for a short time. I have even contemplated possibly building 3 such homes, together on this moutainside, a small community of Fantasy Holes / Homes.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Here are some pics of the area. The first pic is a close up of "the hill" where I will be building. The other two are the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 15, 2021)

Your plan sounds great. I would be interested in renting. Where will this hobbit hole be located?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 16, 2021)

Starbrow said:


> Your plan sounds great. I would be interested in renting. Where will this hobbit hole be located?


Hmyes, the Appalachians do run from Georgia 🥵 to Maine 🥶.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 16, 2021)

Lol .. that's true, the Appalachians are pretty extensive 😄 Our project will be located in the southern tip of the range, in the North Georgia Mountains.



Starbrow said:


> Your plan sounds great. I would be interested in renting. Where will this hobbit hole be located?


Our project will be located in the southern tip of the Appalachain Mountins, in the North Georgia Mountain area


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 16, 2021)

Lestatomir said:


> Hi Everyone! I have always wanted to live in a Hobbit-like home, complete with an amazing view such that I can live there and feel like I am in another world. My dreams are about to become a reality! I am in the works to purchase about 40 acres in a mountain range, with the view of surrounding forested mountains. I want this place to be somewhat remote so that when you look around at the view, there are no indications of civilization, just nature. It will have round doors and windows, rounded roofs, and will be built into the side of a small moutain/hill, up at the top, with turf roof and sides, etc. It will be approx 2,100 SqFt, with 3 Br, 2 Ba, Kitchen, Living Room, etc, all the amenities of a regular residential house of it's comparable size. Inside will be round halls, arched/round rooms, just as many of you and I have had in our imaginations for many years. The best part for you guys out there .. I am still about 10 years away from retirement, so during the ensuing 10 years to come, I will be renting it out as a getaway for anyone who would love to reside in a house of this kind. It will be available for as many days as anyone wishes to rent it, just like any other mountain house getaway. Like I have seen in another similar post, where the guy is building an amazing Bag End to live in, I will document the process here for all to see. I will start soon with some pictures of the mountain and surrounding area in which I will be building this home.
> 
> How many of you out there will be interested in renting this place in the future, once it is complete? For a day, two, three, a week, as many days as you wish. You will all have the opportunity to live in a Fantasy Dream house / hole for a short time. I have even contemplated possibly building 3 such homes, together on this moutainside, a small community of Fantasy Holes / Homes.




Where is it?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 16, 2021)

I'll keep it in mind for when we get to travel again.


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 17, 2021)

Lestatomir said:


> Lol .. that's true, the Appalachians are pretty extensive 😄 Our project will be located in the southern tip of the range, in the North Georgia Mountains.
> 
> 
> Our project will be located in the southern tip of the Appalachain Mountins, in the North Georgia Mountain area



I would consider that for sure for a vacation spot. My brother just moved to Georgia. We should start a commune with multiple hobbit holes and people living there. A little shire.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 17, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> Where is it?


I will be building this home/hole in the southern tip of the Appalachain Mountains, in the North Georgia portion of the range.



1stvermont said:


> I would consider that for sure for a vacation spot. My brother just moved to Georgia. We should start a commune with multiple hobbit holes and people living there. A little shire.


I actually do have larger plans such as you have suggested, but we will start with 3 and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Culaeron (Feb 27, 2021)

My granddaughter announced this morning that she wants to be a Geotechnical Engineer when she grows up, so she can design Hobbit Holes. She’s 11, so we have a while.


----------



## Lestatomir (Mar 1, 2021)

Culaeron said:


> My granddaughter announced this morning that she wants to be a Geotechnical Engineer when she grows up, so she can design Hobbit Holes. She’s 11, so we have a while.


🤟 Rock on Granddaughter!! 😃 Tell her maybe she can find a nice place in the Mountains to build Gondolin!! 😁


----------

